# Upgrade to Genie?



## scuba629 (Jan 14, 2013)

I have 3 HR23s(master bedroom, guest bedroom, game room) and 1 HR 24(living room). I currently spit my living room cable and added a broadband DECA. In the other rooms I use the DECAs to connect to switches..

My first question is should I bother with an upgrade to the Genie? I had planned to return my HR23s to Directv. I would then install the Genie in the living room, move the HR24 to the master bedroom, and install an H25 in the game room with a Genie client in the guest bedroom.

I think if I count up my tuners im ok.. (5+2+1+0) so im at 8(SWM8) just like my current setup. Should I get two Genie clients and skip the H25?

I guess I will have go split my master bedroom cable, and game room cable to allow my DECA network. Each of these cable connections is first split with an 8 port than 2 port at the receiver. Will the Genie or another box have trouble? I'm guessing the HR24 will be fine as it is now in the living room(split) but what about the other boxes? The Genie client in the guest bedroom wont be split twice.

Lastly I don't use my DECA network for a lot of internet communication but will the Genie client have issues if I did? I know it doesn't have a tuner and has to share them from the Genie itself. 

*Should I bother with a Genie upgrade?
*Two Genie clients or H25 and a Genie client?
*Will all boxes be ok with a cable being split twice? 
*During heavy internet usage will the Genie client be OK?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Going with a H25 vs. a Client is really a personal preference. The H25 will be fast and you can specify if you want to record to the Genie or the HR24. However, the Client will allow you to pause/rewind LiveTV, access to VOD, resume from start feature like the Genie, and you can manage the Series List for the Genie.

I'm not quite sure why you ask about splitting the cables again. What you currently have cable wise will work just fine with the new setup. As for using your DECA network for regular network devices, you might see some additional lag on the Client if you have heavy Internet usage via the DECA network at the same time. I would think that it would take a significant usage of the DECA network to interfere with the Client though.

- Merg


----------



## scuba629 (Jan 14, 2013)

The Merg said:


> Going with a H25 vs. a Client is really a personal preference. The H25 will be fast and you can specify if you want to record to the Genie or the HR24. However, the Client will allow you to pause/rewind LiveTV, access to VOD, resume from start feature like the Genie, and you can manage the Series List for the Genie.
> 
> I'm not quite sure why you ask about splitting the cables again. What you currently have cable wise will work just fine with the new setup. As for using your DECA network for regular network devices, you might see some additional lag on the Client if you have heavy Internet usage via the DECA network at the same time. I would think that it would take a significant usage of the DECA network to interfere with the Client though.
> 
> - Merg


The two rooms in question are the game room and guest bedroom. We dont watch to much TV in the guest bedroom so maybe I should give it the H25 and put the Genie Client in the game room so we can rewind live TV and stuff.

I'm guessing with two clients it would lag more?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

scuba629 said:


> The two rooms in question are the game room and guest bedroom. We dont watch to much TV in the guest bedroom so maybe I should give it the H25 and put the Genie Client in the game room so we can rewind live TV and stuff.
> 
> I'm guessing with two clients it would lag more?


I wouldn't think so. The lag you see from the Client is just that the entire GUI is sent from the Genie to the Client. While I suppose that having multiple clients connected to a Genie might cause some additional lag due to the Genie supplying more than one client, I haven't heard of anyone saying that they notice a difference in speed with one client vs. two.

Just remember that when a Client is turned on, it is using a tuner from the Genie.

- Merg


----------

